# Throwing up after eating beef



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Does anyone know if it is common for cats to have a sensitivity or allergy to beef? I fed my 4 month kitten Will EVO beef canned food last week and he vomited about ten minutes after eating it. I fed him another brand of wet food with beef tonight (I think it was mixed beef and chicken) and he just threw up again. He is pretty healthy otherwise and I have never seen him throw up other than after eating beef (food selection usually consists of Wellness CORE, Merrick BG chicken/turkey/tuna; beef has not been intentionally excluded, I guess pet store usually just has poultry/seafood selections in stock). His sister Kelly hasn't had any problems with it.

I don't know what's worse: finding cat puke, or finding the cats trying to "clean up" the puke...


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i dont have experience with this, but i've heard that it is not uncommon for cats to be allergic to beef, so it might be a possibility that he is.


----------



## Evanescent (Nov 14, 2012)

It's possible for cats to be allergic to beef..that would certainly cause tummy upset.

Just don't feed it to him if he seems sensitive.. there are so many other alternatives.


----------



## aniela (Jun 27, 2011)

As a general rule, I avoid beef as a rule since it seems unnatural to feed a cat something it couldn't be able to kill in nature. There are plenty of options like chicken, turkey, rabbit, fish, etc.


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

sometimes cats throw up after eating too fast and too much, maybe your kitty actually likes beef and gobbles it up. My cat throws up when he didn't eat in a while and when i feed him he devours food in seconds then pukes. Also change of food does that. Mine never pukes on raw chicken, but when I switch canned foods he does at first.


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

Other flavours can contain beef as well though even if it's not mentioned in the name, unless it's clearly specified on the label exactly which animals the meat is from.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

Both times he was sick, it was also new brands of food, so it could possibly be another ingredient as well. He is usually pretty good about not scarfing down his whole bowl at once, but maybe the combination of fast eating and new food upset his stomach. I'm going to avoid feeding him beef in the future and keep an eye out for it on ingredient labels.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

i believe our first ktity was allergic to beef. we were trying the raw thing and had no idea which flavor to try. the store owner said her cat loved the beef, so we gave it a shot. kitty threw up every single time for about a week. we FINALLY figured out it might be the frickin' beef. duh! she also developed scabs around her face and chin. as soon as we stopped the beef, she stopped throwing up and the scabs disappeared slowly.

the vet, who we didn't have a lot of confidence in, insisted the itching was probably fleas and gave her a flea treatment - even though she did the flea comb and saw no evidence of fleas at all. seems fleas is the answer to everything for some vets. especially when they don't want to admit they have no other ideas. :cussing

after that episode, we also have decided beef is a little weird for a cat to eat. never heard of a domestic cat taking down a whole cow by herself.
and what a coincidence actually! our 2nd kitty threw up this morning. my husband gave her a small bite of his hamburger last night apparently without my knowing. he admitted it this morning. the beef mighta been what made her throw up too even though if it were an allergy, i think she woulda thrown up right after eating it last night.


----------

